# How much is a 1030 worth



## firedudetl1 (Jan 26, 2016)

saw a snapper 1030 for sale - quick look, looked pretty nice - question is what would it be worth - seller looking for $600 - any thoughts as I'm not familiar with snapper as snowblowers - does have 10 hp tec snow engine


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

All depends on it's condition. I got mine for $50, needed a carb cleaning.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Depends on age and condition.
"1030" only means "10hp and 30" bucket width"
But there can be a 1030 made in 1975 and 2016..or any year in-between.

with the info we have so far, the value is somewhere between one dollar and $1,000.
sorry! need a LOT more info to make a estimate.

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

A Tecumseh engine means its 8 years old, at a minimum, and is likely older.
So based only on that, $600 is likely too high..unless condition is unusually good.

Scot


----------



## firedudetl1 (Jan 26, 2016)

thanks - that's the type of info I need - seller is moving to FL so he does need to sell, however, looks like a clean machine, just not sure I should buy a 4th running machine with 2-3 non runnings hanging around


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I wouldn't go more than $225. You can find them all day long in that range for older ones


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Do you have photos, link to the ad ??


----------



## toroused (Mar 1, 2015)

If you haven't already done so, also get the model number and run it through someone like ereplacement parts to see what has been discontinued. Snapper is not good with parts support for older models, especially the gear boxes.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

bad69cat said:


> I wouldn't go more than $225. You can find them all day long in that range for older ones


+1 on the $225.


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

A solid 1030 which they no longer make is dead on at $600. I have a 2002 model 8246. I paid $450 for it when it was still nearly brand new at age 4 in 2006 when they retailed for $1500. My 8246 is still selling for $450 in good condition now, 10 years later, so a 10/30 is a good price in good condition. I saw an 11306 that was in fair condition selling for $425 and it sold fast. The older real Snapper's that they made until 2004 are some of the best snowblowers out there. I've been using mine commercially for the last 10 years and it is a real workhorse and it really launches the snow. The chute design was engineered very well on those machine, Briggs and Stratton baught up Snapper in 2004. The Snapper's being made and sold now, are just a name and are made nowhere near the quality of the ones actually made by Snapper (McDonough power group) another great American company gone now are not those Large frame machine's. Also parts are still fully available on those machines and they're easy to work on 8246 is my model, the one your looking at is most likely a 10304, 5 or 6. The series 6 was the last real Snapper Snowblower made and they were made and just as good as Toro and Ariens at the time in a lot of ways better from experience using the different machine's. McDonough power company made great products, Maybe you can talk him down to $500 and you'll be getting a really good deal if it's clean, that's if someone else hasn't already scooped it up. Top notch machine's. Good luck let me know how it goes. Here is a part's site to just one of the models made during that time with the diagram, 95% of parts are still available and there are a lot of parts used still good cheap on ebay. partstree model 8246 or 10306 or 11306 Snapper Two stage large frame Snowthrower.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

firedudetl1 said:


> saw a snapper 1030 for sale - quick look, looked pretty nice - question is what would it be worth - seller looking for $600 - any thoughts as I'm not familiar with snapper as snowblowers - does have 10 hp tec snow engine


So, what did you do?


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

This post is 4 years old.


----------



## firedudetl1 (Jan 26, 2016)

just to follow up on this - didn't buy that machine, bought a Toro 1132, which went to my niece and her husband for their driveway
I just picked up an Ariens st824 for $100, needs a new belt which I already got from my local shop, just need to take the time to put it on.


----------

